# Recommendation for an Immigration Lawyer / Fiscal Rep who is honest, helpful, please



## flasponge (May 22, 2016)

Hello
My family and I are considering moving to Portugal and/or buying property, we are American citizens, with ancestors from Portugal (both grandmothers from Azores, Olivera & Mello). We are seeking assistance in getting info/services in the areas of :

1) Get fiscal ID number
2) Renting or Buying Property in Sintra/Ericiera area
3) Becoming residents or citizens over time
4) Learning more about the new laws regarding "Portugal extending citizenship to grandchildren born abroad to Portuguese nationals."
5) Has anyone used .belionpartners.com any reviews?


If you have any reviews, advice, info or any help regarding lawyers/services that would help in these areas please let us know, we would greatly appreciate the help, 

Obrigado!
Jason and Christa


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

*One-stop solution*

Hi,

I may help you with one-stop shop solution for the complete items.

In order for you to receive a private message, you have to complete 5 posts.

Regards,
Louis


----------



## flasponge (May 22, 2016)

Okay, thank you for your help. We appreciate it!

Obrigada!
Jason and Christa


----------



## flasponge (May 22, 2016)

LA. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I may help you with one-stop shop solution for the complete items.
> 
> ...


Okay, we now have at least 5 quotes. We would appreciate the information you have for us in a private message now, if you would still like to help us. Thanks very much! 
Sincerely,
Jason and Christa


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Jason and Christa,

How may I help you?. I am migration Lawyer in Portugal. Will be happy to help you though your process in Portugal.

Regards,

Raquel


----------

